
What Happened to Eastern Airlines Flight 980 (2016)? - acdanger
https://www.outsideonline.com/2126426/what-happened-eastern-airlines-flight-980
======
jrnichols
Fascinating read, but I wish that they had updated the article as information
came out.

What they thought was the CVR was not.

[https://www.ntsb.gov/news/press-
releases/Pages/PR20170207.as...](https://www.ntsb.gov/news/press-
releases/Pages/PR20170207.aspx)

